# New pics of my 2013 RS5... love it.



## HONER (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Phenom looking.............Very nice.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*rs5*

love the car!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Very menacing looking with black optics on black car. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to cross-post this to the RS 5 Facebook fan page too if you don't mind. Your car looks fantastic. Nice shots.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

oh my what a handsome beast, i have just saved your car as my wallpaper on my apple mac,,,, 

very good shots of the car, the facelift is so much better than the old rs5,


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful, I'm so tempted to liquidate a bunch of my investments for this car:heart:


----------



## gdubber12 (Oct 25, 2012)

she's beautiful !


----------



## romas2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Speechless..... How is the RS5 compare to '13 M3?


----------



## NaTiVeGLI (May 2, 2012)

simply stunning. :beer:


----------



## Revn (Dec 28, 2012)

You, Sir, have great taste  

Mine:


----------



## BluPast_U (Dec 13, 2012)

im in wruve:heart:

lookin to get a sepang blue one in the near future...so cant wait


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Not the most flattering shot of your paint work. 

This however....











Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## michu (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful car mate!


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

dogdrive said:


>


This !


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

VERY nice! 

Welcome!


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll have my 2014 this October. I Still got a looong wait! :banghead: What do you really like about the car so far, anything that you don't like??? Any changes you wish you would have made?


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

Although I miss the rawness of the B7 RS4, I still like the RS5.


----------

